# Shine Art andx other Rhinestone co



## mamalou413 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi all. This is my first post on here but I have been a lurker for awhile now. I just received an email copy of the price sheet from Shine Art and can't seem to make heads or tails out of how to read the documents and don't want to appear an idiot by dumb questions. From what I see on the from, it shows that the normal Korean hfrs (ss-10) is available in only 500 gross packages, as well as the size 12 is only available in the 400 gross. Do they provide smaller packaging than that? 

If not, could you give a name of a company that sells in say 100 gross or less quantities. I want the very best price (obviously) but don't want to have to sit on that many colored rhinestones. Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

They will sell you smaller quantities... you can order 1/2 bag, 1/4 bag, 10 gross etc. They will charge you $5.00 for cutting a bag though.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

good stones and customer service at good prices


www.myshirtconnecton.com


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Their price list can be confusing.its best to email them your quote and they will get back to you with your cost plus shipping.


----------



## mamalou413 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok....glad it is not just me because I looked at that price list and was completely lost!  Thanks!


----------



## Donnalit (Oct 7, 2009)

I know their name (Shine Art) has come up here many times, but I'm still a little skeptical about buying from a foreign supplier. How do you pay for your stones when purchasing from them? If they don't take credit cards to somewhat protect your purchase, then what is the process? I suppose with so many other members here buying from them, they are to be trusted to send what you order...

comments welcome - either way


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have dealt with Shineart since Jamie left Novarhinestonedepot. com no problems and they take credit cards..or they do for me. no problems


----------



## Donnalit (Oct 7, 2009)

just searched the web and it seems there are several sites for Shine Art... (shineart.com shine-art.com, shineartusa.com) can someone post the correct link for the "real" Shine Art?


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I use shineartusa.com Jamie is very good to work with and they take credit cards. I've never had any problems at all with them and the korean stones are top quality.


----------



## Donnalit (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you!  I'll try to contact them today


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

I really like Jaime .. and they are located in California I havent had a problem at all .. and their pellosa stones blow away all the other stones I have bought ..


----------



## shineartusa (Feb 3, 2010)

Amandazon247 said:


> I really like Jaime .. and they are located in California I havent had a problem at all .. and their pellosa stones blow away all the other stones I have bought ..


 
Thank You Amanda for your kind words, i am glad to work you to...=] and i LOVE the quotes on your tees, i still need to purchase a couple of those..=] talk to you soon
thank you 
jamie


----------



## shineartusa (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello Everyone, thank you for working with Shine Art USA, We are happy to hear such great comment about our products, much apprecitated. If anyone need any heat transfer materials please email me at info@shineartusa.com we will be more then happy to send out catalog and email back pricelists.

Thank you everyone, Happy Stoning!
Jamie Pak, sales manager


----------

